# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Beli Koi >  WTB bak fiber 2nd

## ivanau

om2 dan tante2 para master sekalian  :Yo: ,
Barangkali ada yang mau jual bak fibernya, nubi lagi nyari nih buat karantina ukuran yang kecil aja panjangnya 100 cm atau 150 cm

makasih

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ivanau

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## boedirawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## boedirawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## apel3553987

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

> mau tanya nih gan kalo beli koi yg istimewa di kawasan semarang dimana ya gan?


Kriteria sitimewa nya apa om ? Atau estimewah ? Hehe

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ivanau

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bengkong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## apel3553987

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

> _Kalo kurang besar ...............saya ada panjang 2m lebar 1m (tingginya 150 cm), terutama karantina ikan2 besar !_ 
> Berikut Filternya uk 1m (jari2) tingginya 1,1m (media ada, biobal, japmat, aerator).


Harganya berapa om..?

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ariqsami

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## brandonice

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Fabianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ali Firdaus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## freecupid

saya punya bak fiber second PxLxT nya 100x60x40 ada lubang pembuangan airnya
lokasi bekasi WA aja di 08990502399

----------


## davetrends

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

